# Shell Grit



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

The guy at the pet shop told me that my new Budgie would need shell grits. So she's had the shells for just over a week now. Then I saw online you shouldn't give them shell grits, so I've removed it all immediately. She has been fine, but I'm just worried, will anything happen? I'm so scared now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Ash --
I'm glad you removed the grit. :thumbsup:
I'm sure she didn't eat enough of it in one week for it to have caused a problem.
Don't worry -- your budgie is going to be just fine. :hug:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/103925-truth-about-grit.html*


----------



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh thank god, I was so worried. Thank you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ash! :wave:

Unfortunately, pet stores often are not learned at all in the best practices for budgies, so I'm glad you looked it up and removed it! :clap: 

The reason grit is not recommended is that over time, it erodes and irritates their crop. Grit is used in birds that do not dehusk their seeds to break down the tough husk fibres. Budgies, however, do dehusk their seeds before eating them so there is no need to offer grit. :thumbsup:

She'll be perfectly fine, not to worry :hug: It's unlikely she ingested enough of it to cause any damage at all roud:

EDIT: Whoops, I didn't see Deborah's post before answering!


----------



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you so much guys, I was honestly so worried. I nearly immediately started crying.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's wonderful that you want to ensure you are doing everything correctly for your little budgie. :hug:

Talk Budgies has lots of great information in the Budgie Articles and Stickies at the top of each forum section to help you learn to give her the very best care possible.

If you have questions after reading through everything, just let us know. *


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings.you did right taking it out.our wonderful friends here are a blessing.I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.:green pied:


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm glad I did some reading before bringing Kiwi home as I also was told at store that I have to get grit too. I had bad experience with my pet fish already so I don't trust pet stores anymore although there are great and experienced staff too but you never know 

Zane


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Pet shops still sell sandpaper perch covers, cylindrical tiny cages, sandpaper sheets, plastic perches and all sorts of things from the dark ages. No substitute for doing our own research on better ways of keeping our friends happy and healthy. Well done for getting onto it quickly!


----------



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks again guys, the advice here has been great


----------

